# scrap forager



## scarlettsmom (Jan 14, 2014)

my precious rescue pup Scarlet spends most of her time foraging for crumbs around the house. Granted, she could probably find plenty goldfish crackers and cheerie o's to make a meal(gross) but she would SO much rather eat that than her fancy pants science diet food. I guess whoever owned her before fed her from the table. :foxes15: any tips on how to break this begging for table food?
Thanks


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe try changing her diet. Science diet is really not a great food. Look at the ingredients. Corn, corn meal etc. Try Fromm, Blue or some of the really better foods.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dogs know when a food isn't good for them. A study was done on chickens whom most people think are dumb animals. They put 2 piles of food in the yard, one organic (Non-GMO) feed and the other was not organic (GMO). Well, the chickens gobbled up the Organic food. The farmer thought it was just a coincidence so he switched the foods and put the organic feed where the non-organic feed was. The so-called dumb chickens went right to the Organic feed and gobbled it up and never touched the non-organic feed. Animals know what's good for them and will avoid it at all cost. The reason why most dogs eat food that's bad for them is because they're hungry and there's no other options. They're eating to survive. JMO.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine really don't beg for table food that much but they sure forage around all corners of the kitchen for droppings. If your in the kitchen they scour the floor the whole time! Never have crumbs on the floor since getting dogs!


----------

